# Learning to draw cartoon horses, need your pictures..?



## horseNpony (Sep 27, 2013)

I hope this is in the right section.

Recently Ive decided to try to draw digital cartoon horses. At the moment im learning to draw them by taking pictures, tracing them then adding/removing/changing bits to suit my drawing. Well im running out of horses to draw so I was hoping, since you all have such lovely horses, that you guys could post me a few pics to play around with. My drawings do look like funny blobs that kind of resemble horses, but the only way I am ever going to draw nice pictures without reference is to start out with references. so any pictures of horses will do, so long as they are sharp. Both head shots and full body shots welcome. I will happily post them when im done, but dont expect anything wonderful, my drawings are far from perfect.


----------



## blue eyed pony (Jun 20, 2011)

Try searching deviantart's stock photography section  it's full of photos that you can use for photo edits, drawing references, or basically whatever you want so long as you create art using them.


----------



## Boomersawildcard (Jan 21, 2014)

Sweet!!! Here are a couple. I don't know if they are cartoon material but...


----------



## karliejaye (Nov 19, 2011)

If this works for what you're after, have at it! These 2 are absolute goons!:lol:


----------



## horseNpony (Sep 27, 2013)

Didnt expect anyone else to post on this thread, but I'm still happily drawing cartoon horses, and I'll have a go with the ones you guys have given me


----------



## mlkarel2010 (Jan 27, 2008)

If you look at my horse forum "Barn" there is a picture of my zeke as a 2 year old holding a pitch fork! That one would be fun! It may not be a great picture since it was taken with a phone. Also, I have lots of pictures of him trying to eat the camera that have a cartoonish look, so let me know if you would be interested in any of those!


----------



## horseNpony (Sep 27, 2013)

mlkarel2010 said:


> If you look at my horse forum "Barn" there is a picture of my zeke as a 2 year old holding a pitch fork! That one would be fun! It may not be a great picture since it was taken with a phone. Also, I have lots of pictures of him trying to eat the camera that have a cartoonish look, so let me know if you would be interested in any of those!


I'll take a look


----------



## xJumperx (Feb 19, 2012)

Yay! Someone who isn't totally swarmed yet! :lol:

I have a picture of Diamond that is from a different angle than a few others have listed here, if you want it


----------



## horseNpony (Sep 27, 2013)

I rushed this a little, so it probably isnt the best, I tried to do the colours exactly but failed, so I just based it on their colours. Shadings awful, may go back and fix it up a little in the future. I will try to draw everyones horses, I usually draw when im finished working in class, so it may take a while. Anyway, here is the first drawing


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

that is superb!!! now you need a "punchline". well done, girlfriend!~


----------



## karliejaye (Nov 19, 2011)

Wonderful! Looks like they are telling lame jokes to each other!


----------



## danicelia24 (Jul 16, 2013)

here is one:


----------



## horseNpony (Sep 27, 2013)

danicelia24 said:


> here is one:


I cant see the picture :-(


----------



## danicelia24 (Jul 16, 2013)

ok let's try again


----------



## Ilovespirit (Jul 21, 2014)

I would love for you to 'cartoon' Spirit!


----------



## horseNpony (Sep 27, 2013)

I will happily draw him, at the moment im exhausted so ill probs draw again next week


----------

